# Datensatz einfügen mit PHPMYADMIN



## phPimp (6. Dezember 2005)

Hello Leutz,
und zwar hab ich mir jetzt das PHPMYADMIN installiert und versuche irgendwie Daten in die Datenbank einzufügen......
naja hab gehört das soll wohl ganz ^^einfach^^ sein aber im mom lauf ich im Kreis.....
irgendwie haben mich die Fehlermeldungen gern 

würd mich freuen wenn mir da einer nen Tipp zu geben könnte

GREETZ LU


----------



## fanste (6. Dezember 2005)

1. Wie wäre es mit den Fehlermeldungen?
2. Wann kommen die?
3. Du hast die config-Datei richtig angepasst?!


----------



## Luzie (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

naja, es ist einfach

Aufruf der Tabelle - > klick in der Navileiste ob auf - > EINFÜGEN. 

Allerdings sollte es laufen und nicht die Fehler   
Welche Meldungen kommen?
Deine Daten müssen allerdings erst in der config angepasst werden.

Ups, war wohl zu spät  :suspekt:


----------



## phPimp (6. Dezember 2005)

öhhhmmm....naja hab mir dieses Xampp halt installiert und bin davon ausgegangen
das sich das alleine installiert falls ihr das meint?!
naja zur Fehlermeldung...ich wähle halt Datenbanken aus....dann halt meine gewünschte Datenbank...dann stehe in so nem Kasten schonmal "Index nicht definiert"
mhhh das ist schon blöd
naja und unten steht dann"SQL-Befehl(e) in Datenbank therearend ausführen"
ja "oder Datei"......
naja dann kommt das "Fehler 
Es scheint einen Fehler in Ihrer MySQL-Abfrage zu geben. Die MySQL-Fehlerausgabe, falls vorhanden, kann Ihnen auch bei der Fehleranalyse helfen.

ERROR: Unbekannte Interpunktion @ 267
STR: /&
SQL: &lt;!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"&gt;
&lt;html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"&gt;
&lt;head&gt;
&lt;meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" /&gt;
&lt;title&gt;Unbenanntes Dokument&lt;/title&gt;
&lt;style type="text/css"&gt;
&lt;!--
.Stil1 {
	font-size: 24px

SQL-Befehl: 

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"> <head> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" /> <title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title> <style type="text/css"> <!-- .Stil1 { font-size: 24px 
MySQL meldet:  

"......
sorry dass das hier so lang ist....

DANKE


----------



## fanste (6. Dezember 2005)

kannst du mal die SQL Anweisung zum erstellen der Tabelle senden? Oben auf Exportieren und dann mit OK bestätigen. Der Code hier her. 
Da scheint irgendein Fehler an der Tabelle zu sein. Warum? Darum:Index nicht definiert


----------



## phPimp (7. Dezember 2005)

-- phpMyAdmin SQL Dump
-- version 2.6.4-pl1
-- http://www.phpmyadmin.net
-- 
-- Host: localhost
-- Erstellungszeit: 07. Dezember 2005 um 07:17
-- Server Version: 4.1.14
-- PHP-Version: 5.0.5
-- 
-- Datenbank: `therearend`
-- 

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 
-- Tabellenstruktur für Tabelle `index`
-- 

CREATE TABLE `index` (
  `index` varchar(10) collate latin1_general_ci NOT NULL default ''
) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=latin1 COLLATE=latin1_general_ci COMMENT='indexDatei';

-- 
-- Daten für Tabelle `index`
-- 

so hoff dat ist er.......

Danke erstmal!

Greetz Lu


----------

